# HOLSET HX35 faster spool than the gt30r....have u guys heard of it?



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

i got an im from turborabbit77 about this turbo....he said...
the gt28rs made some great power.. to be honest with you the best turbo i have seen on the market thus faris the Holset HX35.. good for up to 600 hp and will outspool the gt30. cost is about 895 brand new.. custom bullseye stainless housing. The turbo Talons use to make 500 whp..
http://www.timsturbos.com/HX35_DSM.html



discuss...
thanks guys










_Modified by beercity at 1:14 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Not gonna spool faster then a 30r. Not too far off though. Good turbo. 
That housing is for dsm drop in. The turbo is kicking around in t3 versions though with vband outlet.


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

so thats one vote for not going to spool faster than a gt30r

were looking for the fastest spooling turbo we can find for around 350 -400 whp


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

It will spool faster depending on what turbine housing you run on the hx35, I have a 12cm housing on my hx35 which is .54 AR it will spool much faster than a gt30, but if you have a 18cm or 21 cm housing it might be a different story.


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

okay and with the .54ar what numbers are we lookin at still in the 400 wheel area?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passenger Performance* »_It will spool faster depending on what turbine housing you run on the hx35, I have a 12cm housing on my hx35 which is .54 AR it will spool much faster than a gt30, but if you have a 18cm or 21 cm housing it might be a different story.


eh, I still find that hard to believe... For one, there are a bunch of different gt30's, so- which are we talking about here... Two, most of them are way smaller then an HX35 AND ball bearing... 
You can build a .48 t3 3071r and you def won't be able to get near that in a hx35. On the flip side, you can build a .82 t3 3082r (30/40r) and spoolup will be slower then the smaller hx35 setups. 
...


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^Thats what i was about to say.^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (jezzag60)*

An HY35 might start to touch a 'medium' GT30, due to its 9cm2 exhaust housing. The HX35 with a 12cm2 or bigger hotside will be close in spool to a non bb GT35 with a GT wheel in a .63 T3 housing.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_eh, I still find that hard to believe... For one, there are a bunch of different gt30's, so- which are we talking about here... Two, most of them are way smaller then an HX35 AND ball bearing... 
You can build a .48 t3 3071r and you def won't be able to get near that in a hx35. On the flip side, you can build a .82 t3 3082r (30/40r) and spoolup will be slower then the smaller hx35 setups. 
...

Wouldn't a .48 ar turbine on a gt30 surge? But yeah I agree we need to know what turbine housings for both turbos to compare spoolage. It will be very hard to beat a 12cm housing for spooling if you have a proper equal length, split turbine manifold, with proper cylinder pairing you will be suprised how quick they spool. IF you don't have a manifold like this than you just defeated the purpost of having a split turbine housing.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

No- we run them all the time for customers who want really quick spool. Doesn't surge with a 3071r, even in a non ported shroud housing. Spools very, very fast.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*

just looked in to this and read the 60 page thread on honda tech. its is a interesting turbo. I'm still looking at how it goes on honda tech but no one has pushed the 500whp bridge yet on honda tech. a evo make over 500whp with it. 
if our heads flowed as much at a honda would it would be ia interesting turbo to see on a vw since our blocks are cast iron and hondas have sleeves.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmmm thats intersting I figured that a gt3071r would surge like a mother with a .48AR turbine, that sure would be a sweet turbo, think I might have to try one.
I still prefer to use a split turbine when I can.
I am a little bit suprised none of the honda guys are pushing 500WHP with a holset yet, as much as I hate japanese cars I must say the honda guys seem to be the most willign to try and push serious power from 4 bangers, sure wish I could say the same for the vw guys. (this is all generally speaking of course, so VW fanatics, just chill)


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*

Most of the guys on Honda-Tech are using the Holset because its cheap. They are all budget builds.
Im using a HX35w w/ 12cm housing on my 1.8t. As soon as I get it up and running, Ill let you guys know how it fairs.


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: HOLSET HX35 faster spool than the gt30r....have u guys heard of it? (beercity)*

bimmer guys use HX35 on their e30 and push out some serious hp


----------

